# started my research today



## Boxerjl2 (Jul 25, 2011)

Little bout me im 22 5'11 170 lbs around 8% bf

I started at 135-140 lbs 3 years ago and have gained my weight naturally, my biggest struggle was with th ectomorphs chareteristic of a super high metab an never getting hungry so I was searching around looking for an appetite booster found black hole ( heard it doesn't work) and ghrp 6 , so for the last 2 weeks I've been searching and researching, and ordered cjc 1295 w/o dac and ghrp 6
First pin was this morning with 5iu of each, mixed with 5mg to 2.5 cc of bw and 2 mg to 1 cc of bw,  , head rush almost instantly and hunger kicked in about 10 mind which watchin the clock for 30 mind to eat is rough lol

Well wish me luck, haven't really heard any specific weights gains from it but with my high metab and this crazy hunger I shud gain something,

There's not many logs out there that iv found that seem legit, most seem like company reps or "testers" 

Thanks in advance to any advice, new to this board and this world


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh ya doing it 3x a day


----------



## GFR (Jul 25, 2011)

You are a tiny twig, you have no business even talking about steroids son.


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Jul 25, 2011)

No 1 said anything bout steroids... and I think gaining a healthy 30lbs naturally is pretty good, I have dedicated My life to trying to get big,  its all that's on my mind day and night 


I dont t think Your comment was well thought out, let me know if im wrong tho


----------



## CG (Jul 26, 2011)

Boxerjl2 said:


> No 1 said anything bout steroids... and I think gaining a healthy 30lbs naturally is pretty good, I have dedicated My life to trying to get big,  its all that's on my mind day and night
> 
> 
> I dont t think Your comment was well thought out, let me know if im wrong tho



Don't mind gfr lol. Everything looks good to me. 30 lbs on this is a bit of an aggressive thought, but only time will tell. Keep your shit in the fridge man, and keep us posted on how your lab rat is doing

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Jul 26, 2011)

And ya I am a twig that's why changing my body is my life, ill be happy at 225 8%


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Jul 26, 2011)

O no I wasn't saying I am going to gain 30, I was saying I have which in my mind 30 lean lbs is respectable and if I wanted to do steroids or anything to gain weight its my right, haha but ya ill let you know bout the rat, thinking he's gonna sleep like a baby tonight after th last pin,  if hunger doesn't keep him up all night


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Jul 26, 2011)

So pre bedtime wud a casein protein shake with 1g of fat and 4 carbs be a problem for my rat right after pin? Iv read fats and carbs ruin it, but idk how much, and how soon shud my rat being feeling or seeing result??

Thanks in advance


----------



## CG (Jul 26, 2011)

Boxerjl2 said:


> And ya I am a twig that's why changing my body is my life, ill be happy at 225 8%


Shit who wouldn't be happy there lol.



Boxerjl2 said:


> So pre bedtime wud a casein protein shake with 1g of fat and 4 carbs be a problem for my rat right after pin? Iv read fats and carbs ruin it, but idk how much, and how soon shud my rat being feeling or seeing result??
> 
> Thanks in advance




Wait min 15 minutes. The shots would not knock a rat out cold, so you'll be ok. Its not that having them in your body ruins anything,

How _ did _ you sleep last night?
Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks, so iv read around and prolly bout 12 weeks before anything?

I was also thinking there's not much cjc, is it spose to be dosed 3x a day?  Cuz if so that's like 8 days a vial that cud get spendy quick

And I slept like a rock lol im usually th type to toss and turn all night I didn't wake up once, super hard to get out of bed this morning

Feel great at the gym cud just be a mind thing tho..

Thanks


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Jul 27, 2011)

The hunger seems to have died off, the rat still gets hungry post pin but no were near the way he was first pin


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Jul 27, 2011)

What do u think bout doing the combo 5 days a week (workout) and just the ghrp6 7 days, would that hinder results much?   And what we talking maybe 5 lbs prolly?


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Since I started my research my rat seems to be exhausted all the time,is that normal?


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 29, 2011)

i konw many people get more tired when starting gh  so im assuming that is a natural response that will go away as your body adjusts


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Alright that's the answer I was hoping for, bcuz this is crazy how tired hes been, his gf did get him sick today so im sure that adds to it aswell hopefully second week wiill be less,

First week seems to have gained some strength or has just given a mental edge, just know more weight is being used for sure


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thinking about adding  peg mgf

 I read to do 200mcg subq 2x a week

Any opinions?


----------

